# iphone and uconnect



## falloutboy74 (Apr 3, 2003)

Has anyone else had an issue with pairing their ipod and non-nav uconnect?
If so do you know what the workaround is?


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: iphone and uconnect (falloutboy74)*

What trouble have you had?
Why didn't this work?
I do need this to work, but haven't tried yet.
Did you figure it out?


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: iphone and uconnect (RoutanDaddy)*

seems to work just fine with iphone 3G. Once you set the 4 numerical codes (000), you should be able to see uconnect to pair from your iphone.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, so I had no trouble setting up my iPhone 3G, but then the U-Connect unit kept either shutting off on my call after so many seconds, or it simply wouldn't let me carry on a reliable conversation.
It also set my iPhone into a funny mode even after I had turned off the Bluetooth. I couldn't use the built-in handset speaker, rather i had to use the speaker phone for each call.
Any suggestions for trouble free use?


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (RoutanDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoutanDaddy* »_Ok, so I had no trouble setting up my iPhone 3G, but then the U-Connect unit kept either shutting off on my call after so many seconds, or it simply wouldn't let me carry on a reliable conversation.
It also set my iPhone into a funny mode even after I had turned off the Bluetooth. I couldn't use the built-in handset speaker, rather i had to use the speaker phone for each call.
Any suggestions for trouble free use?

I haven't had any issue with iphone or other blutooth samsung cell phone. We have two phones paired with uconnect with iphone being a second priority phone still connects fine. I usually place the phone in the tray on top of navi and everything seems to work very smoothly. Only thing I do notice is that I do have to raise the audio volume to sustain audible conversation.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

Ok, have not been able to have reliable communications with the iPhone 3G.
Called Apple today and they tell me that this is a known issue and they are planning a fix for the iPhone in the next system software update. 
If you currently have v.2.2.1 then you should have trouble maintaining a consistent connection to the UConnect and the upcoming v3.0 software should be the answer - I hope!
I want this to work!


----------



## Mr Wonder (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RoutanDaddy)*

I have the same issue, and hope Apple can have the fix soon!


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Wonder)*

I was on my iphone 3G 16GB mode3l with latest firmware for last two weekend and still haven't had a glitch yet with the connection. 
I can't say much about connect issue with iphone 3g, while I do have problem with the navi, however. I probably need to speak to VWOA for updated map or navi software version. My navi refused to route to destination until it was rebooted.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

So now that I am up-to-date with iPhone 3.0, I have successfully tried and connected to the uConnect system!
It downloaded my iPhone address book initially and now can recognize names and numbers if said carefully.
This is cool!


----------

